# **New Midwest Nissan/Infiniti/Datsun Forum**Check it out!!



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

A friend of mine started this forum specifically for midwest Nissan Infiniti Datsun owners. There is a great variety of cars and owners.

Check it out, join, and post an introduction!!

http://mid-west-nissans.motionsforum.com/forum.htm


Thanks guys!


----------

